# Nessun file in /usr/src/linux [RISOLTO]

## patrick666

Ho installato Gentoo dalla live distro e in cambio ho ottenuto una spiacevole sorpresa.

Da sempre ho eseguito le mie installazioni con il cd minimale. Questa volta per mancanza di tempo ho scelto un strada diversa, quella detta sopra per l'appunto.

Appena terminata l'installazione riavvio il PC e al riavvio non vedo la schermata del boot-loader ma una seria di geroglifici che mi lasciano pensare che sia la schermata del grub.

Il sistema comincia a caricarsi, io continuo a vedere le righe sotto forma di geroglifici. Soltanto ad un certo  punto la grafica diviene limpida e riesco a leggere tutto alla normalità.

Sorvolando su questo spiacevole inconveniente, mi reco in /usr/src/linux per lanciare un

```
 make menuconfig
```

 ma con grande dispiacere mi accorgo che non vi è nessun file.

Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa è successo al mio sitema????

Grazie anticipatamente!Last edited by patrick666 on Mon Oct 13, 2008 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laux

probabilmente nelle versioni preimpacchettate si è scelto di non includere i sorgenti: mi sa che te li devi scaricare:

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

 e con ogni probabilità il tutto è stato pensato per genkernel, dunque:

```
emerge genkernel

emerge genkernel-utils
```

Se posso darti un consiglio: fatti una verifica dei file di configurazione tipici per l'installazione e controlla le use flag  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Inoltre consiglio di fare un 

```
emerge grub
```

Questo fatto dei geroglifci è capitato anche a me dopo un aggiornamento del sistema, e mi pare di aver risposto anche a qualcun'altro su questo forum in merito a questo problema. Quindi dovresti risolvere con poco..

----------

## patrick666

 *Laux wrote:*   

> probabilmente nelle versioni preimpacchettate si è scelto di non includere i sorgenti: mi sa che te li devi scaricare:
> 
> ```
> emerge gentoo-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Il problema è che il sistema non mi ha riconosciuto la rete.

Allora nella mia ignoranza  avrei fatto un lspci e sarei andato nel menuconfig per vedere quale modulo mi occorreva.

Così non so come fare a caricare il modulo per la rete ed ovviamente non posso comunque scaricare nulla !!!!

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Così non so come fare a caricare il modulo per la rete ed ovviamente non posso comunque scaricare nulla !!!!
> 
> Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

 

Se il modulo è compilato staticamente non devi caricare nulla. Se è un modulo "modulo" (scusa il gioco di parole), puoi caricarlo così:

```
modprobe nome_modulo
```

Posta un 'lspci -n' e ti dico che modulo ti serve per la scheda di rete.

----------

## lucapost

scaricati dei sorgenti da kernel.org da quell'atro sistema operativo, li metti su un chiavetta usb, vai su gentoo, copi il file dei sorgenti nella tua root, decomprimi e crei il link:

```
tar -xzf sorgenti.tar.bz -C /usr/src/miei-sorgenti

ln -sf /usr/src/miei-sorgenti /usr/src/linux
```

e poi

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
```

compili il kernel con i moduli che preferisci, riavvi e poi di nuovo

```
emerge --sync && emerge gentoo-sources && ...
```

se non hai capito la filosofia basta un semplice:

```
touch /usr/src/un_file_in_usr_src
```

  :Wink: 

mandi

----------

## patrick666

 *Quote:*   

> Posta un 'lspci -n' e ti dico che modulo ti serve per la scheda di rete.

 

Ecco, proprio quello volevo sapere:

Come si fa dato l'output del 'lspci -n' a capire il modulo che bisogna caricare?

Praticamente faccio questa domanda per poter diventare indipendente!!!!

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cerca nel forum ed avrai la risposta!!!!

----------

## Laux

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Posta un 'lspci -n' e ti dico che modulo ti serve per la scheda di rete. 
> 
> Ecco, proprio quello volevo sapere:
> 
> Come si fa dato l'output del 'lspci -n' a capire il modulo che bisogna caricare?
> ...

 

Dando quel comando ti esce una lista di dispositivi hardware: tu cerca "ethernet" e su quella riga dovrebbe uscire una dicitura tipicamente tecnica sul nome del produttore. A questo punto (magari se ti copi la riga è meglio e ce la fai pure vedere), googleando un po' qua ed un po' là, troverai la soluzione.

Per il resto non aver fretta di voler essere indipendente: c'è sempre qualcuno che ne sa più di noi, ma se è qui lo fa per aiutare  :Wink: 

P.S.: potresti dare un comando del genere: 

```
lspci -n | grep -i ethernet > probema.txt
```

Poi passi il file su una chiavetta e lo leggi con l'altro sistema e lo posti qui. (se hai una partizione dati, magari fat32, puoi metter il file lì ed aprirlo direttamente dall'altro SO

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Come si fa dato l'output del 'lspci -n' a capire il modulo che bisogna caricare?

 nella sezione howto c'è un mio post a riguardo

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho postato qualcosa in riguardo... perciò dicevo di cercare nel forum!  :Wink: 

----------

## patrick666

Ascoltando i suggerimenti di Laux, sono riuscito a trovare il modulo corretto da caricare per la rete, l'ho caricato ed ho installato i sorgenti del kernel.

Successivamente ho ricompilato per poter installare come da guida i driver per la mia nvidia.

Ho poi installato x11 seguendo sempre la guida, ma quando arrivo a dare:

```
# startx
```

ricevo il seguente output:

```

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686

Build Date: 04 October 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  5 13:04:00 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

xinit:  Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11):  Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Ho provato a googolare con:

```
(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable 
```

ma senza nessun risultato, oppure non sono ancora ben formato per interpretarlo!

Qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta?

Che sta succedendo?

----------

## patrick666

Nessuno sa aiutarmi?

Non riesco atirar su l'iterfaccia grafica!

Come posso procedere?

----------

## fbcyborg

Supponendo che tu abbia già installato gli nvidia-drivers, xorg-x11 e xorg-server, comincia con il postare il risultato del tuo xorg.conf nel 

seguente modo:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))'
```

----------

## patrick666

Sì, ho installato i nvidia driver, il server x-org e x11.

Ecco l'output richiesto:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "BNQ"

   ModelName    "BenQ T701"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 LE"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Intanto apporterei una modifica da:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 LE"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 
```

a

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 LE"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 
```

Nel primo caso usi i driver opensource rendendo inutile l'emerge nvidia-drivers.

Intanto prova così.

I driver opensource non supportano il Direct Rendering (accel. 3d).

----------

## patrick666

Ho modificato il file di configurazione come mi hai suggerito, in fase di esecuzione mi dice che non puo' caricare il modulo.

Allora ho rifatto da capo un 

```
 emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Alla fine (sembra essere andato tutto ok) provo a dare un

```
# modprobe nvidia
```

 e mi dice che non riesce a trovare il modulo. Eppure ho verificato la sua esitenza in  /lib/modules/ver_kernel/video/nvidia.ko .

Ovviamente ho provato a caricarlo anche dandogli direttamente il path  del file .ko.

Nulla, nn riesco a caricare questo modulo.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## fbcyborg

Perché non posti gli errori che ottieni?

E' strano che non riesce a trovarti il modulo se hai fatto emerge nvidia-drivers (hai per caso diverse versioni del kernel installate) /usr/src/linux punta alla versione del kernel che stai eseguendo?

Non serve dare il path completo al file .ko per caricare il modulo, basta il modprobe.

Se non te lo vede il problema è un altro.

----------

## patrick666

Questo è l'errore che mi da dopo aver fatto il cambiamento!

```
Build Date: 04 October 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct  7 20:27:37 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Giusto per sicurezza, hai seguito questa quida?

----------

## patrick666

Sì, la guida che ho seguito è esattamente quella indicata da te!

Ho cercato un po su google, e tutto quello che sono riuscito a trovare erano persone ceh avevano ricompilato il kernel e reinstallando i driver avevano risolto il problema.

Io ho provato a reinstallare i driver + volte ma non riesco mai a caricare il modulo "nvidia" dando il  modprobe.

L'unica cosa che ho notato con la dicitura "IMPORTANT" è il messaggio che viene riportato alla fine dell' emerge dei nvidia-drivers. E' la seguiente

```
 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1:

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 *

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you most modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 *

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 *

 * nVidia has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 *

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 *

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Ha un significato particolare?

Sono fermo da svariati giorni e ancora nn riesco a far partire l'interfaccia grafica!  :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

la versione del kernel in cui vengono installati i driver è la stessa riportata da `uname -r`  :Question:  e a cui punta il link simbolico /usr/src/linux ?

se si, allora c'è qualcosa chenon va, prova a dare `update-modules -f` seguito da `modprobe nvidia`

altrimenti cambia il link /usr/src/linux in modo che punti alla versione correntemente usata e ridai l'emerge.

----------

## fbcyborg

Quando ti dice qualcosa del tipo "IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating. ", devi 

usare il comando dispatch-conf (una volta si usava etc-update, che ancora funziona) e aggiornare questi files. Anche questo è nella guida.

Inoltre, hai aggiunto "nvidia" nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ???

Che succede se invece di nvidia metti vesa nella seguente sezione dello xorg.conf?

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 LE"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

----------

## nikko96

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Questo è l'errore che mi da dopo aver fatto il cambiamento!
> 
> ```
> Build Date: 04 October 2008
> 
> ...

 

Noto nel file xorg.conf che hai postato che manca la riga Modes nella sezione "Screen"

tipo questo

```

SubSection "Display"

   Viewport 0 0

   Depth 24

   Modes "1680x1050"

EndSubSection
```

Ciao

----------

## patrick666

 *Peach wrote:*   

> la versione del kernel in cui vengono installati i driver è la stessa riportata da `uname -r`  e a cui punta il link simbolico /usr/src/linux ?
> 
> se si, allora c'è qualcosa chenon va, prova a dare `update-modules -f` seguito da `modprobe nvidia`
> 
> altrimenti cambia il link /usr/src/linux in modo che punti alla versione correntemente usata e ridai l'emerge.

 

Con l' "uname -r" mi sono accorto che avevo una versione diversa rispetto ai sorgenti che avevo scaricato. Sono stato tratto in inganno poichè l'output dell' "eselect" era il seguente

```

localhost ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 *

```

Mentre avendo installato da un live CD il kernel che girava sotto era  linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5.

Per questo motivo non riuscivo a caricare il modulo relativo ai driver nvidia.

Così, ho ricompilato il kernel, ho reinstallato i driver nvidia e ho ricreato il file di configurazione di Xorg.

Finalmente sono riuscituo a far partire l'interfaccia grafica.

Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità ....

----------

